
Ask HN: Could iphone X support lip reading? - intrasight
I&#x27;ve always wanted a device that could &quot;listen&quot; to me when I speak silently. I am hopeful that the iPhone X and the TrueDepth SDK could support creating such apps.
======
iamNumber4
Better yet, could it support bad lipreading? Now that would be an awesome App.
Have the bad lipreading folks voices, and take one of your own videos, churn,
viola!!! funny video.

but on second thought, it would take the joy out of bad lipreading videos due
to saturation.

